#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Tank Calculations API 650

## praphulla.phirke

Hi All


Anyone having spreadsheet developed for tank design as per API 650 ?? Please share it for me....
Also any sample calculations according to API 650

Thanks
PraphullaSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## uday_p31

ya.....it would be very helpful to have such spreadsheet.
plz if som1 can share?
thanks

----------


## raulelite

I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.

----------


## jxd3261

I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address jxd3261@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ECH1

I want get a copy too. My e-mail is e27081962@yahoo.com.ar. Thanks

----------


## uday_p31

send me a copy too
uday31@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



send me..let me see
Thanks a lot
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## thiskong

Please send me a copy: this.black@gmail.com

thanks very

----------


## AfigueredoU

Hey, has anybody received a copy of the file? If so pls upload it, by the  way if the spanish version is a problem, sent it to me a copy and I can traslate it.

afigueredou@gmail.com

----------


## malik_00

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail"vijaymlk@yahoo.co.in"
Thanks

----------


## khaledmanshawy

> Hi All
> Anyone having spreadsheet developed for tank design as per API 650 ?? Please share it for me....
> Also any sample calculations according to API 650
> 
> Thanks
> Praphulla



please can u send acopy to my e-mail
khaledmanshawy@yahoo.com

thanks,,

----------


## nomy87

plz send me tank calculation api 650.... @ nomy87@hotmail.com !!
wll b very thnkfull to u ppl!!

----------


## nomy87

plzz send me this api 650 11th edition book .. @ nomy87@hotmail.com  !!


thnxxxSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## taf

Please send me a copy of the xls file at taftaf69@gmail.com 
thanks

----------


## seenuvaasan

hi everyone
If any one having API 650 spreadsheets calculation pls sent to this mail id seenuvaasan@gmail.com

----------


## josesteves

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Please send me a copy of that spreadsheet.
josesteves@gmail.com

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello me too like the spreadsheet if you want please send to jinbukan@yahoo.com

----------


## A.Venugopal

I also place a request that it would be nice if the spread sheet calculations are postedon this forum , spannish language is not a problem.

----------


## jxd3261

Please find Tank Calculations API 650 Excel spreadsheet in Spanish through the generosity of fellow member raulelite.

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Thanks a lot

Praphulla

----------


## gianni64

raulelite, thanks a lot

----------


## CarlosBatista

I would like you send me the spreadsheet in spanish
thanks in advance

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank very much if you need someone please write i was Chief of Mechanical Engineering Department maybe help

----------


## aiman1981

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail aimangamal@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## srini143

thanx a lot

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## rajeshivaturi

can i have the copy of the same tank calculations as per API 650.

----------


## rajeshivaturi

can i have the copy of the same tank calculations as per API 650.
my emial id is rajeshivaturi@yahoo.com

----------


## rajeshivaturi

i every one .this is the link for AWWA C 504 , rubber seated butterfly valves.

----------


## AfigueredoU

Hello, I just made this first version of traslation of the original file, maybe somebody else can check if my tralation is ok, and upload it for all the community.

Antonio

----------


## thiskong

this my mail: this.black@gmail.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AfigueredoU ,

MUCHOS GRACIAS

----------


## Syaefrudin007

please share to me too : syaefrudin007@gmail.com

Thank you very much

----------


## midesoj

Can i have a copy too?

My mail address is midesoj@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## Tiberius

> Thank very much if you need someone please write i was Chief of Mechanical Engineering Department maybe help



hello,

do you have some other spreadsheets, for pressure vessels?

much apreciated

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## CarlosBatista

thank you very much fellow

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## aarcela

Por favor puedes enviarlo a mi correo aarcela@gmail.com

I appreciate it, thanks a lot.

Lima - Peru

----------


## aarcela

PLEASE SEND ME TO aarcela@gmail.com.

Seria de mucha ayuda por estar en mi lengua materna.

Lima - Peru.

----------


## zenvishal

Please share with me if you have any spread sheet related to Pressure Vessel and Tank (as per API 650 Ed. 11). My email id is zenvishal@yahoo.com.
Thnks in advance.

----------


## gustavo280183

I need a copy my mail is gustavoballetti@gmail.com Thanks!!! Please if you can send it i will be very happy, sorry for my english i am from Argentina.

----------


## ivanilych

post for all please

----------


## _Legend_

i also need this file send to me anbu.legend@gmail.com 
thanks

----------


## maho007

Dear 

Please send me copy of this sheet my email: 

mehdi_youssef@hotmail.com

thanks very much

----------


## praveen4u13

thanks a lot pal

----------


## vijay1583

Dear 

Kindly send me a copy toooo....

k.vijayaraj@lycos.com

Thanks a Lot....

----------


## haider mohmed

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail    enginner78@yahoo.co
Thanks

haider

----------


## Vesselman

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Plz send this to me at johnsmith2003@consultant.com

Thanx.

----------


## jaime

please, can you send to me:   jaaimeruiz@yahoo.com



tksSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## jaime

AfigueredoU, post #30, all redy atach the .XLS file in english and spanish

tks MUCHAS GRACIAS

----------


## lucksravi

can you pls send me spread sheet to lucksravi@rediffmail.com ? API 650

----------


## transiente

Estimado...
me anoto...

transiente@yahoo.com

Muchas graciassss!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AfigueredoU

Dear Friends, pls chek my post Number 30 it has the file.
Estimados Amigos, favor revisen mi post numero 30 en el cual est&#225; el archivo.

----------


## romandav

> I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address jxd3261@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.



please can  send acopy to my e-mai romandav@gmail.com, thanks

----------


## mekanolo21

hi friend
can you send me a copy but in spanish 
thank you vey much
mekanolo@hotmail.com
mekanolo@yahoo.com.es

----------


## duazo2009

Hi EWverybody,

Here is the API 650 Tank Design Calculation,... Enjoy..

Seth D.
Manama, Bahrain

----------


## siva2161

Hi all,
Please send the copy me too

k_sivakumar16@yahoo.co.in

----------


## siva2161

Thanks a lot

----------


## deyprasen

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
prasenjitd@in.dclgroup.com

----------


## farzam53

Hi
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID farzam.fathi@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Sandip

Hi Siva


Can u please forward the copy to me tooSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## Mechnad

Please Upload the file here
It will be very thankful

----------


## Washoo

Kindly send me the same.
e-mail : pahla420@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## Coavas

send me a copy... please

----------


## mayman

Many many thanks

----------


## duazo2009

hi All,

Hello Everybody, please help yourself The API 650 Tank Calculation in Excel sheet can had been attached and can be easily downloaded in post#57, page#5

Thanks,

Seth

----------


## rklnt79

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## PINTAIUS

Thanks a lot. All the data sheets are very usefull

----------


## addictive

can any one sned it that spead sheet on itsaddictive2006@gmail.com
 I will b really thankful 2 u !!!!

----------


## linkinpark1112

Please send me a copy: linkinpark1112@yahoo.com

thanks very

----------


## Washoo

Hi buddy
I have not recevied the files at pahla420@yahoo.com yet.

Waiting for sheets.

----------


## DaddyK

Thanks for sharing. Put them to the test and they are very helpfull!!

----------


## Coavas

Yes... I need a copy too

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## cafe_denda2000

PLS SEND ME A COPY 2: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com
thanks alot

----------


## CarlosBatista

Fellow please must be said who spreadsheet slug catcher or nozzle i send you both because i don't know which you need.

----------


## CarlosBatista

I need British standard 4076 or EN about steel stack I do software about this calculation I have ASME steel stack but have several mistake.
Thank in advance

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello fellow two spreadsheet slug catcher and nozzle local load

I hope that it is useful

----------


## JANAKI

Can any one share the superb book on Above Ground Storage Tanks
by Philip Myers s.I need it very urgently.Please help.

Janaki

----------


## pheng97

Appreciated if u can send me d spreadsheet to pheng97@gmail.com Thank you in advance.

----------


## bakhtiarym

dear sir
please send a copy to my mail:
bakhtiarym@yahoo.com

tnx

----------


## jotaeme

por favor enviame la informacion a juliomarioiii@hotmail.com   si quieres podemos intercambiar informacion tecnica.  saludos

----------


## mdtorresc

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Please, send me a copy
mdtorresc@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## philrod_52

dear friends,
translated copy of sample calcs. spreadsheet for tank design, send me as well, philrod_52@yahoo.com.
many thanks
philip

----------


## sergioalucard

hello please can send me a copy thank you very much sespinosa0@gmail.com

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

send me a copy to rvkrishnakumar@yahoo.com

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## ridestar

please can you send me a copy to ridestar_94@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## PINTAIUS

I will apreciate a lot if you send me a copy to e270cdi@mixmail.com 

Thanks a lot and best regards

Luis

----------


## kishor

please send me at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## ivan_feo

Many thanks!! 
muchas gracias men

----------


## Alil

Thanks

----------


## sharfin

Please send a copy to sharfin@terra.es

thanks man, muchas gracias..

----------


## baibur

650 api
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

> 650 api
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thankx a lot.

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Could you please send a copy to me as well:  m.shahverdi@gmail.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## suhairi

Could you please send a copy to me as well: tong2je@gmail.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## maskedsperm

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



raulelite... I could use this spreadsheet you're talking about... No problems with spanish (mother tongue, actually).  Please, send it to me (or the link) at: eblanco100@terra.com.ve (use, please the subject: Tank Design Spreadsheet)

THANKS a lot, hermanazo !!!

----------


## august8

Please send me a copy: august.eight@gmail.com



thanks verySee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## rahgoshafan

Thanks a lot.

----------


## kishor

Hi ALL,
PLEASE SEND THE TANK CALCULATION SPREADSHEET URGENTLY AT k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
ITS VERY URGENT AND APPRECIATE YOUR QUICK HELP.
THANKING YOU

----------


## FATHI

...could you please send me a copy of your spredsheet
noaminfa@online.nl

Many thanks in advance

----------


## FATHI

Is there someone interested or using Mathcad software for storage tanks ??
I performed some calculations for tanks  with Mathcad and I want to do some exchange , hear from others and improve them..


thanks

----------


## Priyoyo

Sent me copy too...please
yoe.yoe80@gmail.com


Thank's
yoyo

----------


## ypal

Please send me a copy at 
y_pal@in.com

Thanks

----------


## varunsway

Please send this spread sheet of API560 on my email id- varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## tturit

spreadsheet for calculation??? this is usable just for the luser engineer  :Frown:  try to understand it, and you will be understand my thread...
and one note for professional engineer: you never use the "design variable point method" for double bottom tank!!! please....  :Embarrassment: ) and the roof design spreedsheat?  :Big Grin:  this is very funny...and how do you can design it? if you understand by yourself, but these spreedsheat is very useless

----------


## scoletta2007

Hi I also would like the spreadsheet for tank design as per API 650. My mail i sergiuspoint@hotmail.it

thanks............

----------


## AMinati

Could you please send a copy to me as well: minatiangelo@tin.it
Thank you in advance

P.S. With some examples if possible

----------


## jcrv

please can you send me a copy
Thanks in advance

----------


## jcrv

please can you send me a copy
Thanks in advance 


jcrv@icoiig.esSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you to all!!!

----------


## cafe_denda2000

pls send me a copy to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

thanks alot

----------


## rhmmendes

thanks! :Wink:

----------


## jcrv

Thanks a lot my friend

----------


## nonaxanon

if someone could send it also to nonaxanon@hotmail.com , id be grateful, and thnks for your time guys

----------


## ja_dome44

pls send to me as well. thank you in advance

weerayutp@technip.com

----------


## suhairi

Please send to me as well. Thank in advance
suhairi_salleh@yahoo.com

----------


## isaac2006

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
isaac20_03@hotmail.com

thanks, Isaac

----------


## rhmmendes

please sendo to me as well

rhmmendes@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## ECH1

Someone has the API 650 datasheet, the same included in the standard but in writable format? Please if someone has send me to e27081962@yahoo.com.ar
Regards.

----------


## Nabilia

ECH1
This might be what you want...
PIP VEDTA003-June 2002 EEDS Atmospheric Storage Tank Data Sheet
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarsi

please can u send a copy to my e-mail


sarsi_c@hotmail.comSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## ECH1

Nabilia,
Thanks for your post, nevertheless this data sheet is not which I am searching. The data sheet is one published by API, and the one that you post is published by PIP.
Again thanks for your answer.
EC

----------


## maniaxpiping

send me a copy too
_cepu_merdeka@yahoo.com_

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the spreadsheets

----------


## FATHI

send me a copy too, please
noaminfa@online.n

---------------

also = willing to exchange experience in tank design and silo design ?? 
who is interested ??

----------


## engendro

Please send me a copy of your spreadsheet in spanish. I speak spanish, greetins from Bolivia.
Best regards,

Mario A.

----------


## duazo2009

These Spreadsheet might be helpful to those person who are involved in Tank Design and Heat Exchanger.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!!!

Engr S. A. Duazo, RME

----------


## engendro

Thanks a lot for this great information.
Write any time you need something I could have.
Best Regards,

Mario A.

----------


## duazo2009

hi,

Once again, my contribution... an Air Cooled Condenser thermal design Spreadsheet.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!!!!

SA Duazo

----------


## duazo2009

So Many download but i receive a single thanks only? sorry i removed the files... better luck next time late downloaders... if you download my uploaded files  never forget to say thanks otherwise it will be removed...

Regrds,

----------


## eggman319

I want its also, please send me by e-mail at    eggman319@hotmail.com

----------


## CarlosBatista

Siempre hay malos agradecidos y aprovechadores, pero asi sucede, aunque no he podido bajar sus seguramente valiosas hojas de calculo le doy las gracias por adelantado y por aquellos tontos que no aprecian el conocimiento.
Carlos

----------


## duazo2009

> Siempre hay malos agradecidos y aprovechadores, pero asi sucede, aunque no he podido bajar sus seguramente valiosas hojas de calculo le doy las gracias por adelantado y por aquellos tontos que no aprecian el conocimiento.
> Carlos




S&#237; usted es correcta, y a esos pueblos idiota que quiere s&#243;lo Descargar sin siquiera decir gracias por los complementos de dejar que su alma a ser bendecida siempre la forma en que hicieron. 

SethSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you very much, good spreadsheet , I was Chief of Mechanical Department of Engineering in cosulting company, please if you need someone about, let me know, may be I help you.

----------


## aarcela

Thanks so much, good work.

Greetings from Lima Peru.

----------


## jsn1980

dear sir

thanks and please i need APi 650 spreadsheet my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## jcrv

thanks a lot

----------


## Washoo

I have not recevied the sheet. Would u please send me at pahla420@yahoo.com

----------


## eagle_one

Interested also on having a copy of this spreadsheet.

Please forward it to my email: eagaya@gmail.com

----------


## eagle_one

> hi All,
> 
> Hello Everybody, please help yourself The API 650 Tank Calculation in Excel sheet can had been attached and can be easily downloaded in post#57, page#5
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Seth



Thanks a lot brother!

----------


## dugase

Thanks...!

----------


## suhairi

Please forward it to my email: tong2je@gmail.com

----------


## spk

Send me too.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Qalander

Bundle of Thanks indeed!

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## Qalander

Thanks for great resource!

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

you can find API 650 from search engine filecrop

----------


## ilayarasan

Hi All 
Anybody having spreadsheet for external floating roof tank design.Please share me.....
My Mail: 
rasan_ilaya@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mo736

I need it too.
mo736.amir@gmail.com

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks for sharing

----------


## pks0707

plz send me the spread sheet to kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

----------


## namasral

DEAR SIR, PROBLEM TO DOWNLOAD YOUR FILE, WILL YOU POST THE LINK AGAIN...I CANNOT RETRIEVE THE RAR FILES.. PLEASE EMAIL ME AT namasral@yahoo.com

thank a lot

----------


## duazo2009

> plz send me the spread sheet to kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com



Our objective here actually is to share in this forum and not to send to any individual whoever they might be to their e-mail in a selfish way..


Regars,

----------


## amqazw

thanks

----------


## bizou

I need it too.
bizou_bk@yahoo.fr

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
please sent to me also at


zurftems@gmail.comSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## Munich

Thanks Duazo2009

----------


## phuongkq

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



 I want a copy, pl send me. thanks! phuongkq@gmail.com

----------


## nadeem007

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
er.nadim@gmail.com

thanks,,

----------


## manab

this is a public forum...so no sending file privately..post it on forum...

----------


## duazo2009

> this is a public forum...so no sending file privately..post it on forum...



I agree, and those members who want to received through their e-mails only is a selfish way

----------


## *sessizlik

can you send me please.. y.gezginci@gmail.com

----------


## ekristianto

Please try this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password: 0dayshare.com
Note: but i can not install it. If you can do, share it how to install. Okekah!

----------


## Nabilia

> Please try this link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



exactly what were you sharing?  the file is coming up as deleted

----------


## gdlbishop

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## wiraz

For those who requesting the file to be sent to their email, it is not the right way. I think, the generous forumers already posted it here. You just download it from the link given. And don't forget to say thank you after you downloaded it from generous forumer. Just simply click button "Thanks" for their effort sharing with us.

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

hi friends,
please send this doc to me also
zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## kamilo.mon

Could you send me this software to my e-mail kamilo.mon@gmail.com. thank you very much

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## brunomigmarques

Please someone send a copy also to:

bmangola@gmail.com

Regards
Bruno

----------


## dodolwajix

dear raulelita

please send me calculation storage tank  calculations according to API 650
indrabayu90@yahoo.com

tq 
yu90

----------


## bala342

i too need my friend     ssrikanth1999@gmail.com

----------


## vikas.lingayat

I also want it

----------


## mrinal

please send me too
mrinalbhaduri@yahoo.com

----------


## antoil

Thank you all for yor usefull spreadsheets!!

----------


## jimmytel

Please, i need ii! jimmytel_ing@hotmail.com

----------


## convicto17

Estimado Ra&#250;l Elite, estoy interesado en recibir una hoja del c&#225;lculo me la podrai hacer llegar por favor al correo ecampos1980@hotmail.com

----------


## convicto17

Estimado Ra&#250;l Elite, me podria proporcionar una copia a mi correo ecampos1980hotmail.com

----------


## plokij

Good

----------


## plokij

good

----------


## aarioo

I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address ario_nojutsu@yahoo.com  Thanks

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## soufianed34

pls send it to me at soufianed34@gmail.com
thanks a lot

----------


## ariek

please send me a copy to irwantari_kumoro@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## xav

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Bro I really apreciate if you can share the spreadsheet. My mail is xavihino@gmail.com
Thanks so much bro

----------


## akur3003

pLease send me, akur3003@yahoo.com
thanks a lot

----------


## RAHUL_RATTA

plz send me also one copy of it at rahul_6434@yahoo.com

----------


## jonas

Would you please send to me too....teguh_ariffriadi@yahoo.co.id

thanks,
TA

----------


## cemasgallos

pls send it to me at cemasgallosmsv@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## alexramqui

Could be so kind and send me also the link to my download ... alex.ramqui@gmail.com ....thank you very much!

----------


## cobraaa

thx u all for such a useful share. Now a days i m involved in design review of day tanks having capacity of 2000 MT, if some body have idea of day tanks and have material related to day tanks / or have done projects or have tanks project data, Please send me for review and future help. 
thank u all.

----------


## sopolsing

thank

----------


## mkhurram79

API-650_2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## proceso1965

Please send me a copy: vgarcia@cpi-ing.com.mx



thank you brotherSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## augustynio99

Good evening. Maybe somebody can send me a spreadsheet for me too ? Thank you very much. Email: augustynio@gmail.com

----------


## hardik5818

Dear sir,
Thanks for giving us a link but unfortunately its not working
Kindly give us new link to increase our knowledge.
Thanks in advance

Regards,
Hardik

----------


## alaaramadan

pls send this excel sheet to me.

----------


## Andi

Thanks

----------


## ahsan

thanks

----------


## idontno

Please send to me also on 
shahidkareem@hotmail.com

----------


## ganeshchemister

Please make an copy to me also

----------


## jdf141

send me a copy too
josediazf141@yahoo.es
 thanks

----------


## redsock

Please send me a copy

----------


## knsaravanakumar

please send me to knsaravanakumar@live.com

----------


## tiregan

Dear SA Duazo 

Thank You from your sharing
Please send your password in 4shared files for tank, exchanger rating, ...

----------


## sirargo

Please send me a copy: xelav@inbox.com


Thank you!See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## davidbottassi

Hi folks!

Could send the material to me?
My email is davidbottassi@hotmail.com

Thanks,

David

----------


## dedy14

Thanx for your shared..

----------


## dedy14

Thanx for the shared Mr.Duazo..

----------


## vpetronic

Please send me a copy too.

----------


## phuongkq

> Please find Tank Calculations API 650 Excel spreadsheet in Spanish through the generosity of fellow member raulelite.



Thanks but content not clearly

----------


## ehuani

Thak you very much for this info, its really helpful

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## koenz

silo calculation,
enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Jeerapol

Thx for yr shared.

----------


## dejo111

password please

----------


## ismapek

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Please send. Thanks

----------


## Riccardo

> silo calculation,
> enjoy



THANKS A LOT!!

Your welcome



 :Encouragement: See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## moeini

Can I have a copy, moeini@yahoo.com

----------


## mrao

Tank calculation for neeedy people.

----------


## robertreni

thank you

----------


## magdy kamel

thanks mrao

for uploading this xls file it is very usefull

magdy

----------


## maestrolimpio

thanks mrao

for uploading this xls file sounds very professional and usefull

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank you again

----------


## maestrolimpio

thanks mrao

for uploading this xls file sounds very professional and usefull

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank you again

----------


## hirbod

tanks a lot

----------


## davidbottassi

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Send me too, please.
My email is davidbottassi@hotmail.com
Thx

----------


## ilayarasan

Very use full....super...very profession...
Thanks
 :Encouragement:

----------


## ilayarasan

Very use full....super...very profession...
Thanks
 :Encouragement:

----------


## gr8funk

Thanx for sharing...

----------


## mithos

> ya.....it would be very helpful to have such spreadsheet.
> plz if som1 can share?
> thanks




Hola, si aun lo tienes me lo podr&#237;as enviar a isaiascampos@gmail.com



SaludosSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## Jeerapol

Thanks for your shared, BRO

----------


## Zwingerfelt

I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address  cjcruz@vtr.net

----------


## joon.sudesh

please send me a copy at sudeshjoon@gmail.com

----------


## fabiosgama

Please, send to me: fabiosgama@ig.com.br
Thanks in advance!

----------


## jaalvarez

I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address : jaalvarez_75@yahoo.com

Best Regards,

----------


## jaalvarez

I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address : jaalvarez_75@yahoo.com

Best Regards,

----------


## Mechcad

can any one post this book 

Pressure Vessel and Stacks for Field repair manual by Heith Escoe

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hamedbeta

tnx a lot

----------


## JOJOMAPE

por favor, puede envi&aacute;rmela a la direcci&oacute;n jmaldonado@ciccp.es

----------


## endorphin

Does some 1 have a API 650 design spreadsheet for metallic double-deck floating roofs?
Or
Which software makes calculations for metallic double-deck floating roofs?
Thanks

----------


## Hugo73

please send me a copy to hugo73@gmail.com  Thanks!

----------


## adam15

I need too but in metric

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## ilayarasan

Awesome.....I am also having but this very professional

Thanks for sharing...
ilayarasan

----------


## saife

plz send me saify_0@hotmail.com

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

----------


## dedy14

> Dear SA Duazo 
> 
> Thank You from your sharing
> Please send your password in 4shared files for tank* exchanger rating* ...




Thank you. The password make difficult to open.
Rgds*

----------


## 101043728

Thank you

----------


## kerkneus

Very use full....super...very profession...
Thanks

----------

